# Why do I insist on trying new conditioners?



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, so this a.m. I decided I have to give Sassy a bath. I get done with the shampoo part and decided to try a new deep conditioning mask  I put it on her hair and it feels slippery as can be. I am thinking :chili: after 6.5 yrs have I finally hit the jackpot  So I rinse, and rinse, and rinse, and rinse some more. Now I wrap her in a towel and D/H holds her while I put all of the grooming supplies away and get the dryer and everything all ready. Now.............I take Sassy back to the laundry room where I blow dry her and start drying. As the hair drys it is getting grabby :smpullhair: so back to the sink we go :smhelp: I add the CC conditioner and After Bath and I am rayer: that I don't have to start all over and shampoo again. :smilie_tischkante: Then I take her back to the blow dryer and start to dry her......again! This is like blow drying a soppy wet sponge :brownbag: but I am trying to get her dry so I can take her to the vet at 2 P.M. for a vaccine. By the time I was finished I was :smstarz: She turned out great but I feel like :smheat: When will I ever learn to stick with what works? 

P.S. I took her up to the vet's office but I only had her nails trimmed. I will take her back tomorrow a.m. for the vaccine. It was too late in the day to deal with that, just in case there was a reaction. Not doing that with an emergency center tonight.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She always looks so pretty, wish my furbabies looked half as good as Sassy, like they say.
If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

But we all have to live and learn, sometimes the hard way though.

Lucy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol I can see you now :smheat: :hysteric: Pat you sound like me, I always regret trying new things :yucky: funny thing is I never learn :brownbag:


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

She looks so pretty, :biggrin: but I do have a question. How do you put an outfit over that thick long coat. Do you have to have a bigger size so it doesn't mat her coat. Just wondering I wish I could get my Malts coat that long, he likes to run and rub his head so his top knot is real short now. I'm still growing out his hair where the vet cut it when he was sick.  
Linda and Toby


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have done the same thing......ugh!!!!
I guess we will never learn.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh Pat! What a mess! I can only imagine your frustration!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL,Pat I used to do the same thing. Now I just stick to a few products that work well & don't worry about finding a better one. I just need to figure out what to do with the ones that didn't work.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Poor Sassy Girl, spent most of the day dealing with a bad spa experience. :bysmilie:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I switch them up every month my worst experience was using to much Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine. Oh what a grease ball I had! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Pat, you have peaked my curiosity--what kind of shampoo and conditioner was this?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh no, doesn't sound like a fun day.  I'm always trying new hair products for the girls, too. I guess I'm always hoping to find something new and better.

I hope Miss Sassy's vaccination appointment goes well tomorrow and she doesn't have any reaction!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am guilty too! :smpullhair:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 5 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772375


> I switch them up every month my worst experience was using to much Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine. Oh what a grease ball I had! :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


OMG! Maggie I did the grease ball malt once about 3 yrs ago.........notice I said once :w00t: even after an additional shampoo Sassy was still a little greezer. That was a bright idea with baby oil gel....not sure what I was (NOT) thinking. :wacko1: 

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ May 5 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772412


> Pat, you have peaked my curiosity--what kind of shampoo and conditioner was this?[/B]


Nicole, it was Kenra Nourishing Masque. It might work on a sheeps butt, but I would not recommend it on a Malt. Sassy's hair felt so slippery until I started to blow dry it. I think the problem was it leaves a residue that was grabby on her hair. 

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ May 5 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772417


> Oh no, doesn't sound like a fun day.  I'm always trying new hair products for the girls, too. I guess I'm always hoping to find something new and better.
> 
> I hope Miss Sassy's vaccination appointment goes well tomorrow and she doesn't have any reaction!!! :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 5 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772311


> LOL,Pat I used to do the same thing. Now I just stick to a few products that work well & don't worry about finding a better one. I just need to figure out what to do with the ones that didn't work. [/B]


I called my local rescue/animal shelter and they said they would take any shampoos that I had used that I found Hunter to have skin problems with. I explained they were open but since we got him there they were willing to take them. You might want to give one in your area a call - if they are really in a tight spot because of the economy I can't imagine them saying no to free grooming products.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow, sweet Sassy and Pat. Get a good night's sleep tonight, Pat, in case you have to stay up watching her. I pray all goes well.
xoxoxox


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 6 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772495


> Good luck tomorrow, sweet Sassy and Pat. Get a good night's sleep tonight, Pat, in case you have to stay up watching her. I pray all goes well.
> xoxoxox[/B]



Thank you Kerry!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sassy always looks great pat ,i hope all goes well at the vet


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you Jo........... :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just can't imagine Sassy looking anything but beautiful...... :heart: 


.....BUT I can imagine your reaction when you realized she had to be rinsed again..... :smtease: 


I think my favorite products so far are by Spa Lavish - they just smell sooooo good!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 5 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772264


> :smheat: When will I ever learn to stick with what works?[/B]



Just wondering, what is it that works? Maybe you could save me a lot of experimenting


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ May 6 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772708


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 5 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772264





> :smheat: When will I ever learn to stick with what works?[/B]



Just wondering, what is it that works? Maybe you could save me a lot of experimenting  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think each coat can require different products, and I have blogged my grooming steps and products. I do sometimes change up a shampoo, but the conditioners are the same. For me CC After Bath is the best product I have ever used.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 6 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772994


> QUOTE (bbry @ May 6 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772708





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 5 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772264





> :smheat: When will I ever learn to stick with what works?[/B]



Just wondering, what is it that works? Maybe you could save me a lot of experimenting  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think each coat can require different products, and I have blogged my grooming steps and products. I do sometimes change up a shampoo, but the conditioners are the same. For me CC After Bath is the best product I have ever used.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks.


----------

